# Ken Platts



## screenman (24 Jun 2014)

Following on from the ECCA 100 startsheet thread, Ken had a spill on his bike about 1 mile from the finish of yesterday's ECCA 100.
He remounted to finish - breaking the vet's age record with 3.47 (though he reckoned he was on for a 3.41 if he'd not crashed).

He got a lift back to the HQ (5 miles from the finish) where Anne Shuttleworth, Lea Marshall, and Paul Smith and other mates helped him out and got him and his missus to nearby Addenbrookes Hospital where son Tom works.

Ken's been diagnosed with a fractured pelvis and 5 broken ribs.

Tough old guys some of these vets, he is I think 61.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> Following on from the ECCA 100 startsheet thread, Ken had a spill on his bike about 1 mile from the finish of yesterday's ECCA 100.
> He remounted to finish - breaking the vet's age record with 3.47 (though he reckoned he was on for a 3.41 if he'd not crashed).
> 
> He got a lift back to the HQ (5 miles from the finish) where Anne Shuttleworth, Lea Marshall, and Paul Smith and other mates helped him out and got him and his missus to nearby Addenbrookes Hospital where son Tom works.
> ...


Ken is a friend of ours, known him for many years, tough as old boots and one of the old school. It's unlikely that many on here will know of him, but Ken holds many records, he is an ex stage racer, his brother Geoff and son Tom are also testers. Unbelievably his son was hit by a car on the same course 2 years ago while he was supporting Ken, I think in a 100 TT and suffered a broken back from which he fully recovered.
The latest news from the hospital is that Ken is unlikely to be back on the bike for some weeks to come, and that he is already bored .


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2014)

Yikes, pass on my best wishes if you are speaking to him


----------



## oldroadman (24 Jun 2014)

Ken and his brother certainly used to dish out the pain when they were at top domestic level. Very hard men, as has just been shown. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## mangid (24 Jun 2014)

Used to do winter club rides and summer chain gangs with Ken before kids, always fun and good hard work when he was out. All the best for a speedy recovery !


----------



## robjh (24 Jun 2014)

I know of Ken more than know him, although chances are our paths have crossed.... anyway, I wish him a speedy recovery and back on the bike as soon as is possible


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jun 2014)

Latest update from a friend who visited this afternoon is that Ken is out of bed and in a wheelchair, it doesn't look as though they are planning to operate so it will probably be a few weeks in the wheelchair. Ken has no recollection on what exactly happened, hardly surprising at the speed he travels at.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2014)

I have never met Ken but I thought the article worth repeating on here. His brother I have been overtaken by many times in TTs, once when I was descending at stupid speed about 50+ and he came pedaling past.


----------



## gds58 (24 Jun 2014)

I rode in many events some years ago with both Ken and Geoff on the start sheet and they were always considered to be the men to beat (which very rarely happened!!) Ken particularly has always been known as a seriously hard rider and this incident is testament to his resilience and utter determination. An absolutely phenomenal result even without the crash. Had this been a similar incident in a football match I think the outcome might have been somewhat different!!
Best wishes Ken, I'd put money on you being back racing and breaking records before the end of this season!


----------



## kenazzo2000 (20 Jul 2014)

Hi my name is kenneth I'm from malta
I've met and raced against the platt brothers in the late 80 s I was second in the hilly t t with the platt brothers 1 st and 3 rd I was happy with my result and was happy to meet and race against ken and geoff 
Ken hope you get back on your bike soon hope I can meet you both oneday take care and get well soon


----------

